# Che serie tv guardo?



## emamilan99 (6 Ottobre 2021)

Come da titolo, che serie tv mi consigliate? Sky, Amazon prime, Netflix è indifferente..
ho già visto romanzo criminale, gomorra, suburra, i borgia, i tudors, breaking bad, prison break, la casa di carta, narcos.. così vi fate una idea
Accetto qualsiasi suggerimento


----------



## fabri47 (6 Ottobre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Come da titolo, che serie tv mi consigliate? Sky, Amazon prime, netflix è indifferente..
> Avevo intenzione di iniziare The Crown ma accetto suggerimenti


Genere? Ce ne sono tante eh. Di recente, ho guardato Big Sky ma è su Disney Plus. Non male, te la consiglio.


----------



## Raryof (6 Ottobre 2021)

Into the Night.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Genere? Ce ne sono tante eh. Di recente, ho guardato Big Sky ma è su Disney Plus. Non male, te la consiglio.


Genere non saprei.. ho visto gomorra suburra romanzo criminale peaky blinders viking breaking bad la casa di carta.. diciamo che amo politica, storia, guerra,avventura..


----------



## Raryof (6 Ottobre 2021)

Te ne do altre che a me sono piaciute, norvegesi.
*Lilyhammer
Norsemen
*
Se ti piace il genere con queste vai sul sicuro.






​


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Te ne do altre che a me sono piaciute, norvegesi.
> *Lilyhammer
> Norsemen*
> 
> ...


Che genere sono?


----------



## SoloMVB (6 Ottobre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Come da titolo, che serie tv mi consigliate? Sky, Amazon prime, netflix è indifferente..
> Avevo intenzione di iniziare The Crown ma accetto suggerimenti


A me è piaciuta The Following,è vecchiotta,l'ho vista da poco.


----------



## Raryof (6 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Che genere sono?


Lilyhammer è tipo I Soprano ma in salsa norvegese e con protagonista Van Zandt, molto bella, 3 stagioni.
Norsemen è tipo Vikings in salsa demenziale, è cruda ma divertente, strana.


----------



## bmb (6 Ottobre 2021)

Mi sono infognato con Squid Game.


----------



## Devil man (6 Ottobre 2021)

UTOPIA Amazon Prime


----------



## pipporo (6 Ottobre 2021)

Lucifer on Netflix.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Ottobre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Mi sono infognato con Squid Game.


eh si me ne hanno parlato bene ma le robe asiatiche non mi ispirano.. però quasi quasi


----------



## jumpy65 (6 Ottobre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> eh si me ne hanno parlato bene ma le robe asiatiche non mi ispirano.. però quasi quasi


Squid Game mi è piaciuta molto, l'ho vista tutta d'un fiato. Forse però se ne è parlato troppo.
Molto bella per restare nelle miniserie la regina degli scacchi.
da non perdere 
Dark, 
Ragnarok,
vis a vis, 
toy boy.
La Casa di carta
The bridge
Bordertown
Tra le Serie quasi "storiche"
24
Fringe
Dark
Person of interest
Lost


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Ottobre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Genere non saprei.. ho visto gomorra suburra romanzo criminale peaky blinders viking breaking bad la casa di carta.. diciamo che amo politica, storia, guerra,avventura..


The last kingdom l'hai visto? E' molto bello. Serie tv storica









The Last Kingdom



Serie tv storica basata su dei romanzi di Bernard Cornwell. Si parla sempre di inghilterra e vichinghi. Si ritrovano alcune ambientazioni note per chi guarda (guardava) vikings. All'inizio sembrava non esserci paragone con vikings, ma a differenza della controparte che ha subito un lento...





www.milanworld.net


----------



## diavolo (6 Ottobre 2021)

Yellowstone,Banshee.


----------



## R41D3N (6 Ottobre 2021)

Squid game appena vista, non posso che consigliartela.
Se vuoi un'alternativa a quelle già citate dagli altri direi Ozark (netflix)


----------



## sampapot (7 Ottobre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Genere non saprei.. ho visto gomorra suburra romanzo criminale peaky blinders viking breaking bad la casa di carta.. diciamo che amo politica, storia, guerra,avventura..


con questi parametri ti consiglio:
- politica: House of cards (Kevin Spacey), Designated survivor (Kiefer Southerland), Homeland, The good wife (dei fratelli Scott)...per il legal consiglio Suits
- storia: Marco Polo, The Tudors, I Medici, Vikings, I pilastri della terra, Spartacus,....
- Guerra: Band of brothers, medal of honor, Das boat, Seal team, SWAT, The Pacific, Generation kill, Strike back, Six
Avventura/azione: ce ne sono parecchie...tipo...24, FBI, Blue bloods, Il trono di spade, Hawaii five-O, Battlestar Galactica, The Expanse e le varie star trek (come le ultime Discovery e Picard) se ami il genere,.... Chicago Fire, PD e Med, Lost in space, Last resort, The last ship, The mandalorian (se ami Star Wars), Heroes, Siren, Taken, Yellowstone (K. Costner), The witcher
dipende dai gusti, ma penso che ne avrai per un anno intero!!


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Aprile 2022)

Riporto in auge questa discussione perchè sono in difficoltà.. volevo iniziare house of card o black sails ma non sono ne su sky ne su netlix.. mi consigliate qualche serie tv sky/netflix/primevideo di genere storia-guerra-politica? Grazie


----------



## EmmePi (5 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Come da titolo, che serie tv mi consigliate? Sky, Amazon prime, netflix è indifferente..
> Avevo intenzione di iniziare The Crown ma accetto suggerimenti


Se ancora la si trova su Prime ti consiglio vivamente di guardare "The _Man_ in the _High Castle_" (L'uomo nell'alto castello). E' fantascienza distopica, dove la premessa è che la seconda guerra mondiale non sia stata vinta dagli alleati ma dall'asse Germania-Giappone.
Ti assicuro che oltre ad essere originale è molto appassionante.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Riporto in auge questa discussione perchè sono in difficoltà.. volevo iniziare house of card o black sails ma non sono ne su sky ne su netlix.. mi consigliate qualche serie tv sky/netflix/primevideo di genere storia-guerra-politica? Grazie



Prova a dare un'occhiata a The Man in The High Castle su Prime. Storico/sci fi con realtà distopica della seconda guerra mondiale, in cui Germania e Giappone vincono la guerra e occupano gli USA.

Il finale è deludente ma la serie è bella.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Aprile 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Se ancora la si trova su Prime ti consiglio vivamente di guardare "The _Man_ in the _High Castle_" (L'uomo nell'alto castello). E' fantascienza distopica, dove la premessa è che la seconda guerra mondiale non sia stata vinta dagli alleati ma dall'asse Germania-Giappone.
> Ti assicuro che oltre ad essere originale è molto appassionante.



Ahahahahahahahaah abbiamo scritto lo stesso consiglio quasi in contemporanea!!!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Aprile 2022)

se non l'hai ancora vista, la miniserie Chernobil, dovrebbe ancora essere su Sky. 
Su Netflix consiglio Squid Games e Ozark.


----------



## EmmePi (5 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahahaah abbiamo scritto lo stesso consiglio quasi in contemporanea!!!


Verissimo! 

Comunque il finale non è proprio deludente, diciamo che è "scontato" per ripristinare la storia come la conosciamo...

Comunque serie fantastica da non perdersi, inoltre su Prime è in 4K.

Io ora sono alla 9a stagione su Disney di American horror story, serie abbastanza *horror *per chi non soffre d'incubi.


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Prova a dare un'occhiata a The Man in The High Castle su Prime. Storico/sci fi con realtà distopica della seconda guerra mondiale, in cui Germania e Giappone vincono la guerra e occupano gli USA.
> 
> Il finale è deludente ma la serie è bella.


Mi hai convinto, quasi quasi la inizio.. hai altre serie tv da consigliarmi? sempre nel ambito guerra-storia-politica


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> se non l'hai ancora vista, la miniserie Chernobil, dovrebbe ancora essere su Sky.
> Su Netflix consiglio Squid Games e Ozark.


chernobil già vista, bellissima!!
squid game boh, me ne hanno parlato tutti bene ma le robe asiatiche non mi piacciono
ozark è sulla lista di quelli da iniziare da tempo


----------



## Swaitak (5 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Mi hai convinto, quasi quasi la inizio.. hai altre serie tv da consigliarmi? sempre nel ambito guerra-storia-politica


se ne vuoi una leggera, i Tudors 
Enrico VIII in salsa game of thrones


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Mi hai convinto, quasi quasi la inizio.. hai altre serie tv da consigliarmi? sempre nel ambito guerra-storia-politica



La mia serie "politica" preferita è 24, che è decisamente vecchia, e lunga, sono 8 stagioni ma è un concentrato di colpi di scena, tradimenti e scene al cardioplama a raffica, da rimanerci secchi e senza respiro. Jack Bauer è un idolo.
Non so su che piattaforma sia al momento. Da qualche parte però c'è di sicuro.
Ed è sempre super attuale, perché ti fa vedere il "dietro le quinte" di come si sventano guerre mondiali, nucleari, assassini di presidenti, con azioni di spionaggio o anti terroristiche. Mostra il lato politico e diplomatico, quello di azione, e quello tecnologico informatico.

Ripeto, è vecchia, quindi la prima stagione penso che a vederla oggi sarebbe lenta e datata. Ma poi se ti prende non la molli più.


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se ne vuoi una leggera, i Tudors
> Enrico VIII in salsa game of thrones


già vista anni fa, bella bella.. quel genere lo amo, ho visto anche i borgia su sky


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La mia serie "politica" preferita è 24, che è decisamente vecchia, e lunga, sono 8 stagioni ma è un concentrato di colpi di scena, tradimenti e scene al cardioplama a raffica, da rimanerci secchi e senza respiro. Jack Bauer è un idolo.
> Non so su che piattaforma sia al momento. Da qualche parte però c'è di sicuro.
> Ed è sempre super attuale, perché ti fa vedere il "dietro le quinte" di come si sventano guerre mondiali, nucleari, assassini di presidenti, con azioni di spionaggio o anti terroristiche. Mostra il lato politico e diplomatico, quello di azione, e quello tecnologico informatico.
> 
> Ripeto, è vecchia, quindi la prima stagione penso che a vederla oggi sarebbe lenta e datata. Ma poi se ti prende non la molli più.


ho sky netflix e amazon prime


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Aprile 2022)

Poi ragazzi, una serie poco conosciuta che nessuno cita mai è Banshee, perché al tempo fu poco pubblicizzata e andava in onda su una rete poco conosciuta. E' la storia di un ladro che prende il posto di uno sceriffo in una città piena di nazisti,serial killer e mafiosi, e si mette a risolvere i problemi a modo suo... una bella pulizia a suon di mazzate e sparatorie.
Fa godere dalla prima all'ultima puntata, con mazzate epiche e personaggi super caratterizzati. Non è una serie ignorante come può sembrare a un primo approccio.
Questa secondo me non è da nessuna parte, va scaricata.

E poi è l'ultima serie che ricordo con un VERO uomo protagonista, che si fa gnocche strepitose in ogni puntata, tra l'altro in scene di sesso ultra spinte


----------



## Swaitak (5 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> già vista anni fa, bella bella.. quel genere lo amo, ho visto anche i borgia su sky


l'italianissima 1992 (a seguire 1993,1994) l'hai vista? Sono gli anni di ''mani pulite'' (romanzati) , col nostro amato Presidente Silvio tra i protagonisti. Ne vale la pena solo solo per Miriam Leone nuda 
dovresti trovarla su sky


----------



## fabri47 (5 Aprile 2022)

Ash vs Evil Dead è spassosa (in particolare per chi ha apprezzato La Casa 2 e 3, mentre per i puristi del primo indimenticabile capolavoro splatter non saprei).


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> l'italianissima 1992 (a seguire 1993,1994) l'hai vista? Sono gli anni di ''mani pulite'' (romanzati) , col nostro amato Presidente Silvio tra i protagonisti. Ne vale la pena solo solo per Miriam Leone nuda
> dovresti trovarla su sky


già vista anche quella, molto molto bella.. una combo di storia politica e arttualità..


----------



## fabri47 (5 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> l'italianissima 1992 (a seguire 1993,1994) l'hai vista? Sono gli anni di ''mani pulite'' (romanzati) , col nostro amato Presidente Silvio tra i protagonisti. Ne vale la pena solo solo per Miriam Leone nuda
> dovresti trovarla su sky


Concordo, meritano soprattutto le prime due stagioni. La terza conclusa un po' troppo di fretta, visti anche gli ascolti bassi. Però nel complesso è molto scorrevole e godibile  .


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La mia serie "politica" preferita è 24, che è decisamente vecchia, e lunga, sono 8 stagioni ma è un concentrato di colpi di scena, tradimenti e scene al cardioplama a raffica, da rimanerci secchi e senza respiro. Jack Bauer è un idolo.
> Non so su che piattaforma sia al momento. Da qualche parte però c'è di sicuro.
> Ed è sempre super attuale, perché ti fa vedere il "dietro le quinte" di come si sventano guerre mondiali, nucleari, assassini di presidenti, con azioni di spionaggio o anti terroristiche. Mostra il lato politico e diplomatico, quello di azione, e quello tecnologico informatico.
> 
> Ripeto, è vecchia, quindi la prima stagione penso che a vederla oggi sarebbe lenta e datata. Ma poi se ti prende non la molli più.


non la trovo su nessuna piattaforma


----------



## Swaitak (5 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> già vista anche quella, molto molto bella.. una combo di storia politica e arttualità..


un ultima che mi viene in mente è la prima stagione di Genius su Albert Einstein


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> non la trovo su nessuna piattaforma



24 al momento è su Disney +.
Ma è una serie che gira tutte le piattaforme, prima o poi si trova sempre.


----------



## bmb (5 Aprile 2022)

Ora sto guardando regina del sud su netflix. Iniziata da poco, non sembra affatto male.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Aprile 2022)

Iniziato a vedere halo su sky, mi pare un gran bel prodotto

A chi piacessero i medical drama, su disney posso consigliare the resident che è 100 volte meglio di Gray's anatomy

Sempre su disney ho iniziato la serie universi paralleli, vediamo dove porta ma forse è troppo per ragazzini.. Cmq sono 6 episodi, non sarà troppo dura da finire


----------



## morokan (6 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Iniziato a vedere halo su sky, mi pare un gran bel prodotto
> 
> A chi piacessero i medical drama, su disney posso consigliare the resident che è 100 volte meglio di Gray's anatomy
> 
> Sempre su disney ho iniziato la serie universi paralleli, vediamo dove porta ma forse è troppo per ragazzini.. Cmq sono 6 episodi, non sarà troppo dura da finire


halo e un bel prodotto, per quel che riguarda universi paralleli, ho finito settimana scorsa di vederlo, è carino, ma effettivamente piuttosto per ragazzi...
un prodotto che mi sono gustato bene, è stato Warehouse 13 serie fantastica divertente se non ricordo male 6 stagioni


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Aprile 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ora sto guardando regina del sud su netflix. Iniziata da poco, non sembra affatto male.


di cosa parla?


----------



## Manue (6 Aprile 2022)

Ti posso consigliare, tra le tante già citate..
Ozark, 100, You, Lucifer, Stranger Things....


----------



## fabri47 (6 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Iniziato a vedere halo su sky, mi pare un gran bel prodotto
> 
> A chi piacessero i medical drama, su disney posso consigliare *the resident* che è 100 volte meglio di Gray's anatomy
> 
> Sempre su disney ho iniziato la serie universi paralleli, vediamo dove porta ma forse è troppo per ragazzini.. Cmq sono 6 episodi, non sarà troppo dura da finire


Ti consiglio a sto punto Doc Nelle Tue Mani con Luca Argentero. Molto ben fatta. Anche quella è su Disney plus, oltre che su Raiplay, in quanto è andato in onda per due stagioni su Rai 1, come lo stesso The Resident, che ora va su Rai 2 in seconda serata in chiaro.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> chernobil già vista, bellissima!!
> squid game boh, me ne hanno parlato tutti bene ma le robe asiatiche non mi piacciono
> ozark è sulla lista di quelli da iniziare da tempo



Ozark se ti piace il genere "Breaking Bad" te la consiglio davvero. 

Tra l'altro visto che non l'ha citata nessuno consiglio SEE su Apple TV, genere sci-fi / Storia in un mondo nel futuro dove tutti hanno perso la vista. Per quanto riguarda il calcio, c'è anche Ted Lasso su Apple TV, un allenatore di football americano che si ritrova ad allenare una squadra di calcio inglese. Non proprio il mio genere ma guardabile.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ozark se ti piace il genere "Breaking Bad" te la consiglio davvero.
> 
> Tra l'altro visto che non l'ha citata nessuno consiglio SEE su Apple TV, genere sci-fi / Storia in un mondo nel futuro dove tutti hanno perso la vista. Per quanto riguarda il calcio, c'è anche Ted Lasso su Apple TV, un allenatore di football americano che si ritrova ad allenare una squadra di calcio inglese. Non proprio il mio genere ma guardabile.


Ho "solo" sky prime e netflix


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Prova a dare un'occhiata a The Man in The High Castle su Prime. Storico/sci fi con realtà distopica della seconda guerra mondiale, in cui Germania e Giappone vincono la guerra e occupano gli USA.
> 
> Il finale è deludente ma la serie è bella.


Qualcosa di simile è For All Mankind, serie Apple TV, dove i russi arrivano per primi sulla Luna nel 1969


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ti consiglio a sto punto Doc Nelle Tue Mani con Luca Argentero. Molto ben fatta. Anche quella è su Disney plus, oltre che su Raiplay, in quanto è andato in onda per due stagioni su Rai 1, come lo stesso The Resident, che ora va su Rai 2 in seconda serata in chiaro.


Le fiction italiane non riesco a vederle.. Manco Montalbano


----------



## DMC (6 Aprile 2022)

Consiglio Fringe. Una delle mie preferite, divisione dell'FBI che investiga soprannaturale, fantascienza, dimensioni parallele etc. Grande trama e personaggi


----------



## bmb (6 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> di cosa parla?


Classica serie tv sudamericana sulla droga


----------



## emamilan99 (7 Aprile 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Classica serie tv sudamericana sulla droga


è ai livelli di narcos?


----------



## fabri47 (7 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Le fiction italiane non riesco a vederle.. Manco Montalbano


Non è come Montalbano, anzi ha molti elementi che si ispirano alle serie medical USA. Tanto che da molti è stato considerata una serie di svolta delle fiction Rai.


----------



## folletto (7 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Come da titolo, che serie tv mi consigliate? Sky, Amazon prime, netflix è indifferente..
> Avevo intenzione di iniziare The Crown ma accetto suggerimenti



Ne è uscita una nuova, si chiama Zero Tituli, la triste storia del Milan dal 2012 a oggi.

(Scusate la battutaccia da indaista)


----------



## RickyKaka22 (7 Aprile 2022)

Vi consiglio Person of Interest, un capolavoro assoluto...da guardarlo e una volta finito riguardarlo  chi l'ha visto di voi?


----------



## Gekyn (7 Aprile 2022)

Mr. Robot, e adesso sto guardando Top Boy mi sembra carina.


----------



## Gekyn (7 Aprile 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Vi consiglio Person of Interest, un capolavoro assoluto...da guardarlo e una volta finito riguardarlo  chi l'ha visto di voi?


SU quale piattaforma?


----------



## bmb (7 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> è ai livelli di narcos?


Meno cruento. Forse c'è più lavoro sui personaggi che sulla storia.


----------



## emamilan99 (7 Aprile 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Meno cruento. Forse c'è più lavoro sui personaggi che sulla storia.


mi hai convinto


----------



## Maravich49 (8 Aprile 2022)

Suits.
È su Netflix, ci sono andato talmente sotto che le prime 6 stagioni le ho DIVORATE, ho battuto il record di quando facevo l'università con Game of Thrones.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (8 Aprile 2022)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> SU quale piattaforma?


l'ho rivisto 3-4 anni fa su prime video...prova su netflix ecc...alcune stagioni sono andate anche su italia 1


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Aprile 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ne è uscita una nuova, si chiama Zero Tituli, la triste storia del Milan dal 2012 a oggi.
> 
> (Scusate la battutaccia da indaista)


Ciao Folletto io sto guardando il seguito di I segreti di Twin Peaks si chiama :" Juve la Champions questa sconosciuta"


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Aprile 2022)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Suits.
> È su Netflix, ci sono andato talmente sotto che le prime 6 stagioni le ho DIVORATE, ho battuto il record di quando facevo l'università con Game of Thrones.


di cosa parla?


----------



## Maravich49 (8 Aprile 2022)

Principalmente della storia di alcuni avvocati di uno dei maggiori studi legali di New York, anche se risponderti così sembra riduttivo.
Guarda un trailer su YouTube oppure, meglio ancora, dai solo una chance al primo episodio.


----------



## Alkampfer (8 Aprile 2022)

fai prima con una ricerca su google e guardi i trailer.


----------



## Devil man (8 Aprile 2022)

Consiglio di guardare *Fondazione* serie di Apple+

basato sull'omonima serie di libri di Isaac Asimov ( la serie non segue alla lettera la saga )


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Aprile 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ti posso consigliare, tra le tante già citate..
> Ozark, 100, You, Lucifer, Stranger Things....


ho iniziato ozark


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ozark se ti piace il genere "Breaking Bad" te la consiglio davvero.
> 
> Tra l'altro visto che non l'ha citata nessuno consiglio SEE su Apple TV, genere sci-fi / Storia in un mondo nel futuro dove tutti hanno perso la vista. Per quanto riguarda il calcio, c'è anche Ted Lasso su Apple TV, un allenatore di football americano che si ritrova ad allenare una squadra di calcio inglese. Non proprio il mio genere ma guardabile.


ho iniziato ozark


----------



## Manue (8 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Consiglio di guardare *Fondazione* serie di Apple+
> 
> basato sull'omonima serie di libri di Isaac Asimov ( la serie non segue alla lettera la saga )


Secondo me fenomenale


----------



## Lo Gnu (8 Aprile 2022)

Senza consigliarti le più famose che sicuramente ti avranno già citato, te ne segnalo alcune di ottima qualità ma probabilmente meno mainstream

Yellowjacket 
Omicidio a East town
Your Honor
The Sinner (la prima stagione) 
Yellowstone
The night of
Archive 81
The Expanse
The haunting of Bly manor
The Leftlovers
Trapped 
L'uomo delle castagne


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> ho iniziato ozark


 Te gusta?


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Te gusta?


Ho visto solo le prime due puntate.. diciamo che non mi "ha preso subito" ma comunque mi intriga, andrà avanti perchè voglio capire


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Come da titolo, che serie tv mi consigliate? Sky, Amazon prime, Netflix è indifferente..
> ho già visto romanzo criminale, gomorra, suburra, i borgia, i tudors, breaking bad, prison break, la casa di carta, narcos.. così vi fate una idea
> Accetto qualsiasi suggerimento


Le mie serie tv preferite di sempre sono The Shield, The Americans, Lost, ma soprattutto The Wire, quest ultima x me la migliore in assoluto ma è su Sky e basta credo.
Ora sto vedendo i Soprano perché non sono mai riuscito ma è considerata tra le migliori di sempre


----------



## hakaishin (9 Aprile 2022)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Suits.
> È su Netflix, ci sono andato talmente sotto che le prime 6 stagioni le ho DIVORATE, ho battuto il record di quando facevo l'università con Game of Thrones.


Il problema è che poi si perde nel nulla e il finale fa ridere..non hanno saputo quando dire basta


----------



## Solo (9 Aprile 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Se ancora la si trova su Prime ti consiglio vivamente di guardare "The _Man_ in the _High Castle_" (L'uomo nell'alto castello). E' fantascienza distopica, dove la premessa è che la seconda guerra mondiale non sia stata vinta dagli alleati ma dall'asse Germania-Giappone.
> Ti assicuro che oltre ad essere originale è molto appassionante.









Personaggio FAVOLOSO. Peccato che alla fine diventi troppo fantascientifica per i miei gusti, ma vale comunque la pena vederla secondo me.



Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> se non l'hai ancora vista, la miniserie Chernobil, dovrebbe ancora essere su Sky.
> Su Netflix consiglio Squid Games e Ozark.


Chernobyl assolutamente favolosa. Da vedere assolutamente.

Negli ultimi mesi l'unica che mi ha colpito è Dopesick (Disney+) basata sull'omonimo libro che tratta della nascita e dell'esplosione dell'abuso di oppiacei negli USA negli ultimi 20 anni. Storia pazzesca di come un azienda e una famiglia abbiano scatenato da soli o quasi una crisi che ancora oggi causa decine di migliaia di overdosi all'anno.

Edit: Me ne sono venute in mente altre due sempre su D+. 

1) The Looming Tower (basata sull'omonimo libro) che narra i disastri, le lotte e i dissidi tra le varie branche dell'intelligence americana che hanno portato all'11 settembre.

2) O. J. : Made in America
Praticamente un lunghissimo documentario sul caso O. J. Simpson.


----------

